# Blackened REDFISH



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Go to publix get some of Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened REDFISH Magic cut filet into lets say decent size portions not to big need to be able to move and flip easily i choose to rub lightly each filet with a very light coating of olive oil sprinkle a good amount of seasoning on each side of filet then make sure you do this in a well ventilated area let your pan get hot and toss filet on hot pan and let it go and use good judgement. Flip it so it cooks both sides WARNING LOTS OF SMOKE but side effect is the best redfish ever OR JUST READ INSTRUCTIONS ON SIDE OF JAR..............it also can be used with any firm fish I LOVE THIS


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Been using that stuff for years.... Fantastic.... I order the 24 oz container of that seasoning off the Prudhomme web sight for under $12 (about twice a year)................


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use that stuff on chicken too.........awesome stuff!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i use his entire line up from the redfish to the vegtable magic..... its all great stuff. try his blackened steak magic on both steak and pork chops (grilled) they dont need to be blackened. great taste- it has lavender in it and gives the meat an awesome flavor.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always used the Blackened Redfish Magic and never knew of it being avail in a 24 oz size. Thanks! BTW, makes me want to leave the grease cold this weekend.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Shiznik (4/8/2009)*I've always used the Blackened Redfish Magic and never knew of it being avail in a 24 oz size. Thanks! BTW, makes me want to leave the grease cold this weekend.


Try this, www.chefpaul.com ....... Not dis-in the locals, but at $4 a bottle, then you can score the 24 oz for under $12 bucks, it's steal..... I know people that use that stuff on there pizza...... Can't beat there quality IMHO............


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

This sounds like a praise Prudomme thread!

I've tried all kinds of blackened seasonings, save your money and get Prudommes. 

Try it to blacken shrimp. peel them all the way, no tails. dip in butter, season and a minute or so on the skillet. WOW

Remember always do this outside, it smokes like crazy.


----------

